# Seresto collar?



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the Seresto collar? I'm considering it for our chi/pug mix, since she seems to attract ticks bad, even with flea/tick preventative on. 

If not, what would you suggest as the best way to keep ticks off your dog? I really don't want any of our babies to get Lyme. Supposedly Frontline kills the tick before it can spread Lyme, but I'm not sure if I trust it, since they still latch on.

Last year, we used Revolution, and it didn't seem to do too good of a job for the chi/pug for ticks. For the rest of our dogs, it seemed okay. I wasn't too happy with the flea protection, either, although we only saw a flea or two on one of our dogs. I think it was Cuddles that I saw them on.

I'd love to go chemical-free, but I just don't trust it. I definitely don't want them getting Lyme. Plus, I don't want an outbreak of fleas, either. I don't know if I trust DE, since I've heard it's bad if they inhale it.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in a swampy area. Ticks and fleas are a really big deal. I used Seresto for the first time this year and my guys didn't catch anything! I love it! I like that's it's a collar and not the drops that goes into the bloodstream.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything on the skin eventually does go into the blood stream. It just is absorbed more slowly than drops.a The other thing and most important is to go over your dog just after you go home with a flea comb. That will catch any fleas/ticks on the dog. I THINK that the flea/tick has to bite the dog before they 'get' the medication and die? Am I right??? That's why many dogs get Lyme---the tick has already attached and bitten.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm all about avoiding chemicals, but when you've experienced a full blown flea infestation these products are a godsend. In some areas you just can't really keep them under control without the chemicals. We're not sure about the dangers of the chemicals, but we are sure about the dangers of fleas. At my house, we want something that KILLS the fleas not just annoys them. lol In your environment, I'd use the collar if the vet thinks it's ok. I sometimes use the treated scarves when we're in the woods. Just MHO.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

From what I've read, they have to be attached for a certain amount of time to transmit Lyme, but I could be wrong.


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

I stick with the vet prescribed stuff. I know it works and my pets have had bad reactions to over the counter stuff.


----------



## rla1996 (Feb 3, 2016)

Where is your pup picking up the fleas and ticks? Out in public or in your own back yard? When we moved into our house the yard was infested with ticks. We tried everything we could think of to get rid of them, we had the yard sprayed regularly and tried a lot of tick preventives but were never able to get rid of them. Then last summer while we were gone on vacation my brother-in-law (who was house-sitting) released some bugs he called Assassin Bugs in the back yard. By the time we got home (we were gone for 10 days) the ticks were gone and we haven't seen any since. From what I understand Assassin bugs kill and eat any other bugs they find then die themselves of starvation once the other bugs are all gone. I know this is not what you were asking about but was thinking that maybe it would help.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't used the Seresto collars personally, but my clients who use them all swear by them. I am considering them for the road trip I am planning around the US next year. 

I am in central PA, and haven't personally used anything for the past couple years, even though we do a lot of hiking. I add garlic and acv to their food, and planted lavender in the backyard (where we were having the flea problem). I always do a quick check when we get back, and haven't found any ticks with this method yet.


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm confused. I see you add garlic to the food. I thought I read somewhere that shouldn't give garlic?????


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

haggis said:


> I'm confused. I see you add garlic to the food. I thought I read somewhere that shouldn't give garlic?????


Garlic is controversial, but it is supposedly only poisonous in huge, gigantic amounts, which is why a lot of people feel it is okay to use garlic to prevent fleas. 

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for all of the ideas. I am going to have to do some research, now, on the things everyone has mentioned. One of the things I might do is plant some lavender this year. Even if it doesn't end up helping, everyone in my family loves lavender, anyways.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My holistic vet uses them on her own animals. I think I'll be getting one for time in the woods. She is not keen on giving chis the lyme vac.


----------

